# some pics of my 65g reef.



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Here is some pics of the left side of my 65g.

Candycane alley










Porites with x-mas worms, filter feeding hermit crabs, and if u look close, a mini serpent star


















Green shrooms and coco worm.




























B)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

looks damned lovely. Wasnt even sure if you had an aquarium till now


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> looks damned lovely. Wasnt even sure if you had an aquarium till now


 hhahha.. whys that? I have 3 salt aquariums!!

lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well the only forums I ever see you on are the lounges...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> well the only forums I ever see you on are the lounges...


 well, the boards that i enjoy the people on are all freshwater.. since i got out of fresh a while back to concentrate on salt, i only frequent the lounges so i can still see my friends. And all the salt boards seem to be geared towards boring people.

Enter grimreefers.com


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice tank.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

what kind of lighting do you have over that tank? and i have 100 watts of power compact over a 25, do you think that would be enough to grow mushrooms?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats plenty of lights for shroomage, And most soft corals.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

yeah but do you think they will split under that amount of light?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

rdang said:


> yeah but do you think they will split under that amount of light?


 I have a 250w 14,000 hqi MH over that tank.

But shrooms will split, even with n/o lighting.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

great pics









oh and we have a seperate pics forum :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are sweet pics


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks









my camera is really crap.. but a steady hand and ps skills goes far. lol

sly


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

cool, will mantis shrimp eat shrooms. probably not huh?

so you have a 65 and a 250 so thats a little over 4 watts per gallon

those purple bottle brush things

are they called christmas tree something or other?

i heard they donot do well in captivity


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome: pics like these make me want to start a reef tank as well...

btw: if this picture quality is "crap", I wouldn't mind spending some hard earned cash on such a crappy camera...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..

moved to photo section


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nice looking tank


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Awesome: pics like these make me want to start a reef tank as well...
> 
> btw: if this picture quality is "crap", I wouldn't mind spending some hard earned cash on such a crappy camera...


 hehe.. my ghetto photographing method is putting my sony cybershot on the burst mode and resting my elbows on a chair, than taking about 30 pics of each subject, picking the clearest one and running through it on photoshop till it looks right.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

rdang said:


> cool, will mantis shrimp eat shrooms. probably not huh?
> 
> so you have a 65 and a 250 so thats a little over 4 watts per gallon
> 
> ...


watts per gallon is a sham. The light i have is 250watt >hQI< metal halide... which is about equal to 400watts of single ended bulb mh. You can hook up 10 40w n/o bulbs but not have the same light as a metal halide. color Temprature and intensity are more important than wattage... basically, if u want to go reef, you are going to want to start with MH. i started with no, then went to pc, then mh.. i could have saved some cash going straight to Mh from the begining.










edit: those 'bottle brush things'







are christmas tree worms, and are symbiotic with the porites coral. People say they are hard to keep in captvity... which, i dissagree... they do have strong light requirements, and require a strong flow, but once u have it satisfied with these it will be fine. Look at the pic again.










see the green 'dots' on the rock? those are polyps from the porites coral, their extension shows that it is healthy and happy. If u see xmas worm rock at the lfs that is brown with no polyps, the porites may be dead, meaning no matter what u do, the worms will eventually die because they need the mucus secreted by the coral to live. People buy these rocks with healthy worms, yet dead rock and watch the worms die within a few month and declare it as a species that doesnt do well in captivity... giving it the bad name.

but, it is absolutley my favorite piece! it even houses 3 filter feeding hermit crabs that live within the coral, just poking their heads out to take plankton from the water collum.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

beautiful tank, nice work! I say nice work because you have to work your ass off and pay much attention to have a tank like that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome: pics like these make me want to start a reef tank as well...
> ...


LOL :laugh:

That sounds painfully (or rather, embarrasingly) familiar....

It's even worse when you forget to take out the photographic thrash - I must have filled many gigs of my harddrive with horrible pictures: I needed Windows to remind me that it was time to clean stuff up a bit


----------

